# E.L. Productions



## Jake (JMJ) (Aug 13, 2008)

Hello. I was wondering if someone could possibly help me with this. About two, maybe three years ago, there was a site, E.L. Productions, that sold comics, mostly about giants, but they occassionally did stories involving weight gain. 

Two in particular stuck out in my head, one was about a woman who pissed off a gypsy and as a result gained weight every time she complained about her weight. The other story was about a guy who loves big women but hates how they won't talk to him. Eventually he gets this power that allows whoever he talks to to put on weight. 

If anyone has these, I'd be more than willing to purchase them from you. Thanks so much. 

Jake (JMJ)


----------



## BTB (Aug 14, 2008)

Regarding E.L. the only thing that I could possibly offer are some of the morphs made by masthead on the base of the stories
(at http://groups.yahoo.com/group/wgbtb/ )

otherwise I think it might be as futile as me trying to get someone to scan belly busters or Bulge 4-7


----------



## Webmaster (Aug 14, 2008)

Now there's a Blast from the Past. The owner was occasionally at my house a good 20 years ago.


----------



## karbonpotassium (Aug 16, 2008)

Jake (JMJ) said:


> Hello. I was wondering if someone could possibly help me with this. About two, maybe three years ago, there was a site, E.L. Productions, that sold comics, mostly about giants, but they occassionally did stories involving weight gain.
> 
> Two in particular stuck out in my head, one was about a woman who pissed off a gypsy and as a result gained weight every time she complained about her weight. The other story was about a guy who loves big women but hates how they won't talk to him. Eventually he gets this power that allows whoever he talks to to put on weight.
> 
> ...



It is only tangentially related to your request but the stories of E.L. Publications are not entirely dead. The rights to the "Tremendous Tit Tales" series of illustrated stories were purchased by Bust Artist, who is currently in the process of updating them and re-releasing them with new art. It's breast expansion and not weight gain but at least the future possibility still exists.


----------



## Caine (Aug 18, 2008)

karbonpotassium said:


> It is only tangentially related to your request but the stories of E.L. Publications are not entirely dead. The rights to the "Tremendous Tit Tales" series of illustrated stories were purchased by Bust Artist, who is currently in the process of updating them and re-releasing them with new art. It's breast expansion and not weight gain but at least the future possibility still exists.



Wow thats kewl, I've always wondered where in blazes those comics came from, seen plenty of pics of those comics but nothing about from where they came from.


----------



## karbonpotassium (Aug 18, 2008)

Caine said:


> Wow thats kewl, I've always wondered where in blazes those comics came from, seen plenty of pics of those comics but nothing about from where they came from.



Yeah, his website is here: http://www.bustartist.com/ and he also has a free mini-comic HERE. I'm not sure how much of a concern it is given the forum we are discussing this on but the links would be NSFW.


----------



## Caine (Aug 18, 2008)

karbonpotassium said:


> Yeah, his website is here: http://www.bustartist.com/ and he also has a free mini-comic HERE. I'm not sure how much of a concern it is given the forum we are discussing this on but the links would be NSFW.



Wait, you're telling me BustArtist is the guy who made those Masthead ones??? So he did the originals??


----------



## gangstadawg (Aug 19, 2008)

i remember el pub. i got 2 of there comics befor the site closed up.


----------



## Caine (Aug 20, 2008)

gangstadawg said:


> i remember el pub. i got 2 of there comics befor the site closed up.



daaang, which ones you get, just hte breast ones or the weight gaining ones?


----------



## karbonpotassium (Aug 20, 2008)

Caine said:


> Wait, you're telling me BustArtist is the guy who made those Masthead ones??? So he did the originals??



No. I'm sorry if I wasn't clear. The originals were not done by Bust Artist. After E.L. Publications closed down Bust Artist bought the rights to the "Tremendous Tit Tales" series of stories, 25 in all I think, and is currently making them availible for sale again as PDFs. These re-released stories have been overhauled for electronic sale and in some cases extended from the original. They contain all new illustrations by Bust Artist. Though each PDF also includes the original E.L. Publications artwork as well.


----------



## Caine (Aug 20, 2008)

karbonpotassium said:


> No. I'm sorry if I wasn't clear. The originals were not done by Bust Artist. After E.L. Publications closed down Bust Artist bought the rights to the "Tremendous Tit Tales" series of stories, 25 in all I think, and is currently making them availible for sale again as PDFs. These re-released stories have been overhauled for electronic sale and in some cases extended from the original. They contain all new illustrations by Bust Artist. Though each PDF also includes the original E.L. Publications artwork as well.



Aaaaaah, I see, most kewl, a shame we can't get the old stuff from that site again, it would be pretty awesome if it was once more available.


----------



## gangstadawg (Aug 21, 2008)

Caine said:


> daaang, which ones you get, just hte breast ones or the weight gaining ones?


just the ones that feature BE in them. didnt have enough loot for the WG ones at the time.


----------



## Caine (Aug 21, 2008)

gangstadawg said:


> just the ones that feature BE in them. didnt have enough loot for the WG ones at the time.



daaaaaaaamn, I'd get BLOOD MONEY to see those full comics if they became available. Those must one of the most rare treasures to find now.


----------



## Link2Hyrule (Dec 29, 2011)

Hey, wondering if there is an update on these stories, I know BA is still working on the TTT stories, but was wondering if there were any news on the others, the GTS and WG ones, whether someone else was working on them or something.


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm thinking the second WG story might've been based on one of mine: "A Thousand Words." It originally appeared in E.L. Publications' _Giantess_ as a prose tale.


----------



## Burke_Rakers (Feb 17, 2015)

Jake (JMJ) said:


> Hello. I was wondering if someone could possibly help me with this. About two, maybe three years ago, there was a site, E.L. Productions, that sold comics, mostly about giants, but they occassionally did stories involving weight gain.
> 
> Two in particular stuck out in my head, one was about a woman who pissed off a gypsy and as a result gained weight every time she complained about her weight. The other story was about a guy who loves big women but hates how they won't talk to him. Eventually he gets this power that allows whoever he talks to to put on weight.
> 
> ...



Dang it. I've got both those issues of Giantess in my boxes, and I think I once copied/scanned them for someone. Was it You? If not, then I think I can find the files in my hard drive and send them to you. I always thought the art that went with the stories was also quite good.


----------



## Jake (JMJ) (Feb 17, 2015)

I actually have still been trying to track them down so if it would be possible, and not too much trouble Id love to have them sent to me.

Thanks.

Jake (JMJ)


----------



## gangstadawg (Feb 17, 2015)

I thought a site had the comics saved and made them as part of its subscription. EDIT: just found out that the site known as bust artist owns the rights of the comics.


----------



## Pingou (Feb 17, 2015)

Would be very interested in reading those two stories as well !


----------



## bluespacemonkey (Mar 3, 2015)

Did anyone track down a source where you can still find these?


----------

